
Rethinking CS Education (A. Kay) - cconroy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9c7_8Gp7gI
======
cconroy
About once a month for the past 3-4 years I have typed "Alan Kay" into
youtube. This has been more valuable than my 85K CS Degree manyfold.

